# Which feather would work for homemade fletching?



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

I know that some have used goose feathers, but I don't know how good/durable they are compared to the turkey feather.

Nevertheless, if you are going to build your own fletch, which I did a couple of times, and a couple of times was more than enough for me, you had better use materials that are readily available and does not cost more.


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

i can get goose and duck feathers in large quanities for next to nothing. I just wasn't for sure how they would hold up or if there were any others that would work.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> i can get goose and duck feathers in large quanities for next to nothing. I just wasn't for sure how they would hold up


Wait one and someone who knows will post.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Goose feathers will hold up fine. Duck feathers may be a little small. The only problem I ever had with goose feathers was not being able to see them in flight, which is why I gave away several hundred of them a few years ago.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Goose primaries have long been in use. They have a higher oil line than more land based birds… attributable to being more naturally waterproof. I would hesitate at using secondaries unless you after something more primitive. Rick.


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

lil lost on the whole primary and secondary feathers. I have a friend that owns about 40 acre pond and the geese loose several are those the ones you are referring to? If not I have permission to take them with my bow.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

crispy7229 said:


> lil lost on the whole primary and secondary feathers. I have a friend that owns about 40 acre pond and the geese loose several are those the ones you are referring to? If not I have permission to take them with my bow.


They are the big feathers near the tips of the wing and the stiffest..

Goose will work for you and if you get some from the large domestic breeds they are almost as wide as turkey feathers.. 

you'll want to go with either right or left wing feathers depending on the fletching jig you have.. Randy


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

The primaries, also called pointers, are those at the very wing tip, secondary’s are closer to the body. 
http://psalmtrees.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/bird-wing-structure-big.jpg

Planning on building up a supply of goose feathers by bow hunting is a bit overly optimistic. Each bird yields only a few feathers from left and right wing…which do not go on the same arrow. (High quality fletching might be one or two from each side.) Personally, I think a more favorable approach is to wait until Spring, when the geese molt and just leave the feathers on the ground for the taking. In this manner, I have accumulated coffee cans full of primaries that are awaiting further processing. Rick.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Secondary feathers work too. These, as well as tertiary feathers, are on the inside of the wing. If they're big enough, they'll work. THey are jsut softer, and not as strong. Turkey, goose, any bird. I've used crow for fletchings before- small and soft, but man did they look neat! 

Turkey is the best, but when you're making your own and just having fun, there are lots of options. Personally anyone who considers hunting in bad weather should have a set of goose-wing arrows somewhere in their collection.


----------



## sachit_71 (5 mo ago)

According to Dhanurveda (Science of Archery and Warfare), काहंसशशादानां मत्स्यादौ चके किनाम् । गृध्राणां कुरराणाञ्च पक्षा एते सुशोभनाः ||६०| The feathers of crow, swan, brown hawk, crane, peacock, vulture, osprey will be excellent for fletching the arrow. //60//


----------

